# Danish: Sådan en splejs på fisketur! Hydr! ....



## mebycam

I need help. I would be grateful if you could help me.

Sådan en splejs på fisketur! Hydr!
Du kommer til at fryse, hvis du skal fiske helt derude, hvor jeg plejer!
Ja, ja, det bliver nu nok dig, der vil først i land, Hymer…
… når du ser, hvor stor en fisk jeg vil fange


Hva’ griner du a’, knægt?!


They are from a comic book.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cocuyo

The forum is not intended for translation of lengthy passages, but for help with specific translation issues. Your posted phrases are Norwegian colloquial language, and I don't know whether you know any Norwegian at all. It goes about someone going fishing, and the first phrase is not complete, more an exclamation. "Splejs" is the Norwegian word for "splice" (empalmadura), but it is also used for "whelp" (cachorro). But I guess it does not help you a lot.


----------



## oskhen

mebycam said:


> Sådan en splejs på fisketur! Hydr!
> Du kommer til at fryse, hvis du skal fiske helt derude, hvor jeg plejer!
> Ja, ja, det bliver nu nok dig, der vil først i land, Hymer…
> … når du ser, hvor stor en fisk jeg vil fange
> 
> 
> Hva’ griner du a’, knægt?!



Yes, you should write the language in the title. But I'll answer anyway. I ask native Danish speakers to correct me if need be.


Such a weakling going fishing! Ha ha!
You'll be be cold if you're going to fish as far out as I'm used to!
Yeah, yeah, I think it will be you who first shall want to go ashore, Hymer...
... when you see how big a fish I'm going to catch. 


It's a bit rough, and not very good English, I think, but I suppose you get the picture.


----------



## oskhen

cocuyo said:


> The forum is not intended for translation of lengthy passages, but for help with specific translation issues. Your posted phrases are Norwegian colloquial language, and I don't know whether you know any Norwegian at all. It goes about someone going fishing, and the first phrase is not complete, more an exclamation. "Splejs" is the Norwegian word for "splice" (empalmadura), but it is also used for "whelp" (cachorro). But I guess it does not help you a lot.



It's Danish, as far as I can see. Or perhaps some elderly Danish-Norwegian. It's from the story of the god Thor going to catch the Midgardsorm - the huge sea monster in Norse Mythology.


----------



## oskhen

I'll post my attempt at translating here as well, then. Any natives please correct me if I'm wrong.

Such a weakling going fishing! Ha ha!
You'll be be cold if you're going to fish as far out as I'm used to!
Oh, well, I think it will be you who first shall want to go ashore, Hymer...
... when you see how big a fish I'm going to catch. 


It's a bit rough, and not very good English, I think, but I suppose you get the picture.


----------



## sendintheclowns

I think that's a pretty good translation, except that I would interpret "Ja, Ja" as meaning something more like "Oh, well".


----------



## oskhen

sendintheclowns said:


> I think that's a pretty good translation, except that I would interpret "Ja, Ja" as meaning something more like "Oh, well".



I agree, so I'll change it


----------



## cocuyo

And the last sentence was missing: 

What are you smiling for, lad?


----------



## hanne

No corrections to oskhen's translation.



cocuyo said:


> What are you smiling for, lad?


What are you laughing at, lad?
Grine is laugh, not smile. (le is also laugh - I know this is a tough one for Swedes )

And then I'll venture a guess that the character speaking is Disney's Goofy. I don't know anyone else - real or imaginary - who uses the word "hydr".


----------



## oskhen

hanne said:


> No corrections to oskhen's translation.
> 
> 
> What are you laughing at, lad?
> Grine is laugh, not smile. (le is also laugh - I know this is a tough one for Swedes )
> 
> And then I'll venture a guess that the character speaking is Disney's Goofy. I don't know anyone else - real or imaginary - who uses the word "hydr".



No, I recognize it. It's from the Norse story about the thunder god Thor trying to catch Midgardsormen. The poster said it's from a comic book, so I suppose it's from Peter Madsens "Valhall" series - a comic about Norse gods. Many of the albums are simply retellings of ancient myths. A brilliant series, by the way.


----------



## hanne

oskhen said:


> No, I recognize it. It's from the Norse story about the thunder god Thor trying to catch Midgardsormen. The poster said it's from a pocket book, so I suppose it's from Peter Madsens "Valhall" series - a comic about Norse gods.


Are you sure it couldn't be a Disney adaption of the same story? Otherwise I'm surprised Disney haven't sued for use of a trademark phrase. (If anyone knows how to google "hydr" without getting hits for "hydr.", please let me know (by pm). Searching for "hydr fedtmule" gives plenty of hits but doesn't really prove anything.)

Anyway, just to reply to a question above that I missed before: The text is perfectly standard Danish, nothing archaic or Norwegian about it.


----------



## Sepia

hanne said:


> Are you sure it couldn't be a Disney adaption of the same story? Otherwise I'm surprised Disney haven't sued for use of a trademark phrase. (If anyone knows how to google "hydr" without getting hits for "hydr.", please let me know (by pm). Searching for "hydr fedtmule" gives plenty of hits but doesn't really prove anything.)
> 
> Anyway, just to reply to a question above that I missed before: The text is perfectly standard Danish, nothing archaic or Norwegian about it.



Den foerste tegnefilm baseret paa Valhal tegneserien war en dansk produktion. Dengang (sidst i 1980erne) den dyreste danske filmproduktion nogensinde. Saa hvis Disney har nogen rettigheder, saa er det vel kun licensrettigheder, som de har maattet betale for.


----------

